# 04 diff/05 diff



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

is thefre any difference between an 04 and 05 rear diff and axles?


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

banshee said:


> is thefre any difference between an 04 and 05 rear diff and axles?


i viewed it, wish i knew but i'm going to say i highly doubt there's any differences in the rear. both have the same gear ratio of 3.46:1. yes there was an upgrade in power but there was no beefing up the rear. all rear end stuff i've seen doesn't specify 04, 05-06 it just says 04-06. i'm no expert though


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Don't know about the differential, but I think the rear axles on the 05-06 are more stout than the 04s.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

banshee said:


> is thefre any difference between an 04 and 05 rear diff and axles?


05-06 Diffs are from a Coupe 4 witch are alittle stronger. I also think the pinion yoke is larger than the 04. I'm not 100% positive i'll will research it later.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

I am sure I read or saw a review that the added 50 horses got a upgraded diff and axles.I think the ring and pinion is shop peened for 05 and 06.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i did a search. here's what i came up with differences it says the driveshaft, ring and pinion gears along with the CVs were strengthened but it doesn't say how. i think when i was looking at halfshaft failures earlier i saw that both seemed to fail around the 500 hp to the wheel mark with sticky tires but that could also be due to wheelhop as well.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I retract my statement above. I found the issue of High Performance Pontiac were they say the ring-and-pinion are shot-peened and the CV joints are plunging type from the Holden AWD(Coupe 4) for increase strength. For some reason I thought the input yoke was larger than the '04 to go along with the larger driveshaft of the 05-06 humm need to find out.


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

ok, so the parts are weaker, but I'm still not sure if the axles and driveshaft will fit my car. I just need something temporary until difftech.com developes their new IRS.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

banshee said:


> ok, so the parts are weaker, but I'm still not sure if the axles and driveshaft will fit my car. I just need something temporary until difftech.com developes their new IRS.


The axles will fit. BMR and other places don't have differnt part numbers for upgraded cv halfshats,and stub axles for 04-06.

Also I sent you a PM about the driveshaft.


----------

